# Hello! Sci-fi and Fantasy fan from sweden here



## Philipj (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello, my name is Philip Johansson but you can call me Philip. I´m in to a lot of the fantasy and sci-fi genre, that is one reason for me to join this site. But i am also into writing, I love to write things, whatever it´s story or something else. I am sixteen years old and as said in the tittle i live in Sweden but much of my writing i do is in english, both because its good training for english class (still studying) and i also want as much people as possible to be able to read my stories. Because that´s what story telling is for,To spread the words of your fantasy´s and real life experience. 

If i would talk about how i write things it would be a hard task. Normally i doesn't have any particularly way of writing. I´m just reading something or seeing something and then an idea pops up in my head and i begin working on a new story. I know that for some people it´s easier to do a mind-map or working on the world of your story first and then begin with the actually story. But for me,Well i have tried both these ways but the don´t work for me. I have found out that the simples way for me to write things is to first gain inspiration,by a book,by a movie,by pure fantasy of my mind and so on. As you may have understood within this time i´m a big thinker that always has cool ideas in my head. The biggest problem for me when i write is that i "over think" things slowing down my writing so that the story takes much more time to get done with. But lucky for me i´m getting better at it and i has easier to just let ideas come and go.

But enough of my writing, let´s talk about what i like to read or listen to. I am addicted to audiobooks,for me it´s just a winning concept. They same time that i can travel to a world of fantasy i don´t need to get disturbed by letters. For me it´s hard to just sit down and read a book,it´s much more "comfyness" to just lay in your bed or something and let yourself drift of,like imagine yourself in the world where the book is written in. I have read A LOT of fantasy and some Sci-fi Story´s trough the years. I will list five of them so that you can get a hang of what kind of books i like. I will not listen them by the one i think is best,that would be a to hard decision to make for me. So i will just tell you about three books that have touched me in some way and explain why.

Actually i´m right now working on my own Kind of urban "distopian" Sci-fi story and i hoped that i can get it done soon so i can post it here both for your pleasure and to get critics to make it a even better story. So stay tuned for that and here are my,kind of, favorite books. Oh and thank you for reading my introduction hope we will meet here some time soon.

*The gunslinger by Stephen king* - This is an epic fantasy story with many legends and myths. I like it because it´s has very many different side things ,or side quest´s if you so want, that is going on and at the same time your always reminded about the main quest (to find Roland´s great black tower). It`s also very complex and open for a lot of thinking.

*The Spook's Apprentice byJoseph Delaney* - This was among the first fantasy books i read and it just stunned me. The world felt so real,kind of . But why it touched me most was the well written characters,making it in to not only a good fantasy but an epic one. It´s feels like you have actually get to know the charters as real persons and not just charters in a fantasy book. And i can say that more than once i was terrified when Tom, Jonh or Alice (the main charters) was in troubled. I was terrified because i tough i would lose them but they always worked things out, luckily for me.

*
Divergent Written by Veronica Roth -*This is a pretty new book that i have come to love. "Distopian" visions of the future has always fascinated me and this epic novel is not a exception. The link between the real world and pure fiction is thin, maybe not for someone who don´t is open minded but for someone like me it some times can be scary stuff. Because some times when i listen to this book i would stop and think what if this would happen,IRL so to say. not today or tomorrow but in the future. Veronica would also get an star on the paper for making such a good characters, once again i felt like i know both Triss and Four (or Tobias). Laughing and suffered with them and i can say that when i had begun listening to this novel a could´t stop, i was just obsess with it.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 22, 2014)

Philip welcome to the forum.  It sounds like you have figured out a lot for a guy sixteen years old. I too love to tell stories, most of the time it is how you view things. I think writers or storytellers often see things in  a story format that others do not see. Having an active imagination can bring about a really cool idea for the a story even though it is a very mundane occurrence.  I am working on one now that just adds twist on how we see things, or how others see us. I am looking forward to reading some of your work...Bob


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 23, 2014)

Sup Mang! I'm Griz, pleased to meet you. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Philipj (Mar 23, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Philip welcome to the forum.  It sounds like you have figured out a lot for a guy sixteen years old. I too love to tell stories, most of the time it is how you view things. I think writers or storytellers often see things in  a story format that others do not see. Having an active imagination can bring about a really cool idea for the a story even though it is a very mundane occurrence.  I am working on one now that just adds twist on how we see things, or how others see us. I am looking forward to reading some of your work...Bob



Thank you! I will be working on my story with even more interest now that i now that someone would want to read it. Have a good day


----------



## Philipj (Mar 23, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Sup Mang! I'm Griz, pleased to meet you. Hope you like it here.



Of course i will, thanks for asking


----------



## Pandora (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful introduction Phillip, open, honest and interesting to read. I too look forward to reading your stories, my favorite genre of book or movie is also Sci-fi
or Fantasy but if it wasn't you would have swayed me there with your enthusiasm. I will check out your favorite books but I'll keep in mind that I too get lost 
in other worlds and easily frightened, I guess that is being impressionable, I like that.

Welcome to WF, I'm glad you joined us.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 23, 2014)

Well welcome, welcome!  It is wonderful to have more fantasy fans here.   I am very happy you could join us.   We have some amazing writers on the site so please make yourself comfortable and get reading.  And if you are comfortable posting your stuff, once you reach ten post, I would be happy to read it!  

Welcome!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Philip, welcome to WF.  I think you'll find that this is a good place to help you nail down and follow through with your writing ideas. We all have areas that we need to work on and over thinking is a common problem, one that many here share with you.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello, Philip. I have the problem of overthinking things, myself. I'm getting better about it, little by little, but it's always a battle. I hope that we can help you overcome that battle too.


----------



## Philipj (Mar 23, 2014)

hello everybody, i just wanted to thank you all for being such a friendly and nice community. I would have taken time to reply each one of you but it's late now and i have school tommorow so i need to rest. So this is a thanks to all you wonderfull people who have replyed to this thread. You encourge me to do the same, have i good nigth sleep or at least i will,good morning to,good afternoon as well and all the other things that are good XD


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 23, 2014)

As you know, we're glad that you joined! I'm new here, too, so I'm sure it'll be an adventure... Meet new friends, brew some magic potions, fight evil emperors.

I think that you're really doing the best thing you can do to learn a language. I can imagine it's hard to get all of the idioms down pat. You seem enthusiastic and you write a lot, so you can write the next great Swedish novel. 

I hope we can encourage you and that you will succeed because that's what we're here to do!


----------



## Philipj (Mar 24, 2014)

ShadowEyes said:


> As you know, we're glad that you joined! I'm new here, too, so I'm sure it'll be an adventure... Meet new friends, brew some magic potions, fight evil emperors.
> 
> I think that you're really doing the best thing you can do to learn a language. I can imagine it's hard to get all of the idioms down pat. You seem enthusiastic and you write a lot, so you can write the next great Swedish novel.
> 
> I hope we can encourage you and that you will succeed because that's what we're here to do!



Thank you, hope you will have as good time here as i am going to


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Philipj!

Well, almost everything I write is science fiction or fantasy. Is there anything more entertaining than imaging a world with your own rules? Sometimes I think that's actually what's hardest about our particular favorite genre: we get so caught up in writing guidelines, character bios, and parameters that we forget the important part is the narrative. I encourage you to think up ways to define your world, but I encourage you even more to write the story itself. We can't really critique your idea or your notes, but we can help you with your prose!

The Prose Writer's Workshop is chocked full of science fiction. Look into Gavrushka's writing and also look at the pieces that Viktorious has written. They are both fantasy/science fiction writers, but what's best about their stuff is that the some of the comments and criticisms that have been made to make their work better has ACTUALLY made their work better over time. At the forum, what they've done is all we can hope for, really. Make a point of reading the critiques as much as the stories, and you'll get the hang of it.

Welcome to the Forum!
thepancreas


----------

